# Alten PC zu einem Server machen.



## IIC13 (8. April 2013)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mein alten PC zu einem Server machen ?
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 4x 2.5ghz
RAM: G.SKILL DDR2 2x1GB
HDD: 1.5TB
MoBo: Asus Comando

Auf den Server werde ich ein Spiel installieren, ich und mein freund werden nur drauf spielen.
Also brauchen wir keine DDOS Sicherungen usw.

Wie geht es ?
Ich denke als erstes muss ich ein Linux Server OS installieren.
Und wie geht es weiter ?


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

Welches Spiel wollt ihr denn spielen ? Wenn es nichts besonderes ist kannst du den PC so lassen wie er ist und einfach die Serverapplikation für das Spiel installieren. Dann schaltest du noch die Windows Firewall aus, installierst einen VPN Clienten wie z.B. Hamachi damit auch dein Freund auf den Server raufkommt und fertig.

Edit: Und du brauchst noch irgendein Programm, mit dem du auf den Server zugreifen kannst, also z.B. Real VNC. Ansonsten bräuchtest du ja noch einen Bildschirm am Server.


Wenn du dir einen wirklich sauberen Server aufsetzen möchtest, nimm Debian.
Bringt dir aber zum reinen Spielen keinen wirklichen Vorteil, nur wenn du mehr mit dem Server machen möchtest würde ich das empfehlen.


----------



## HanZ4000 (8. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Welches Spiel wollt ihr denn spielen ? Wenn es nichts besonderes ist kannst du den PC so lassen wie er ist und einfach die Serverapplikation für das Spiel installieren. Dann schaltest du noch die Windows Firewall aus, installierst einen VPN Clienten wie z.B. Hamachi damit auch dein Freund auf den Server raufkommt und fertig.
> 
> Edit: Und du brauchst noch irgendein Programm, mit dem du auf den Server zugreifen kannst, also z.B. Real VNC. Ansonsten bräuchtest du ja noch einen Bildschirm am Server.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

Mir ist aber noch was eingefallen: Eigentlich ist das ganze ziemliche Stromverschwendung. Wenn du einen neuen Rechner hast kannst du auf dem im Regelfall sowohl das Spiel als auch die Serverapplikation laufen lassen. Die meisten Server haben bei 2 Spielern kaum Anforderungen, und da dein neuer Rechner ohnehin über 16GB Ram verfügt sollte das absolut kein Problem sein.

Oder soll der Server dann 24/7 erreichbar sein und z.B. im Keller stehen ?


----------



## Hatuja (8. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Welches Spiel wollt ihr denn spielen ? Wenn es nichts besonderes ist kannst du den PC so lassen wie er ist und einfach die Serverapplikation für das Spiel installieren. Dann schaltest du noch die Windows Firewall aus, installierst einen VPN Clienten wie z.B. Hamachi damit auch dein Freund auf den Server raufkommt und fertig.
> 
> Edit: Und du brauchst noch irgendein Programm, mit dem du auf den Server zugreifen kannst, also z.B. Real VNC. Ansonsten bräuchtest du ja noch einen Bildschirm am Server.
> 
> ...


 
Also wenn du aus dem Rechner tatsächlich einen dedizierten Server machen willst, würde ich da doch noch Anmerkungen hinzufügen:
- Als erstes würde ich das System neu aufsetzten, um eine "frische" Installation zu haben und alle persönlichen Daten runter zu bekommen.
- Die Windows Firewall würde ich nur abschalten, wenn du sie durch eine andere Firewall ersetzten willst. Bei einem Server, der 24/7 läuft, die Firewall abschalten... WTF!
- Dabian ist ja ganz gut und schön, nutzt dir aber nicht viel, wenn die Anwendung (in deinem Fall das Spiel) nur unter Windows läuft.
- Und wofür RealVNC? Remotedesktop (RDP) ist schon in Windows integriert. ...ist schneller und sicherer!
- Einen VPN Client würde ich nur dann nutzen, wenn das Spiel keinen Internet-Multiplayer hat, du also auf den LAN-Modus angewiesen bist.



Laudian schrieb:


> Mir ist aber noch was eingefallen: Eigentlich ist das ganze ziemliche Stromverschwendung. Wenn du einen neuen Rechner hast kannst du auf dem im Regelfall sowohl das Spiel als auch die Serverapplikation laufen lassen. Die meisten Server haben bei 2 Spielern kaum Anforderungen, und da dein neuer Rechner ohnehin über 16GB Ram verfügt sollte das absolut kein Problem sein.
> 
> Oder soll der Server dann 24/7 erreichbar sein und z.B. im Keller stehen ?



Laudians Anmerkung würde ich mir an deiner Stelle tatsächlich gut überlegen. Nur um damit ab und an mal zu zweit ein Spiel zu daddeln, ist ein dedizierter Server eigentlich übertrieben!


----------



## IIC13 (8. April 2013)

Hi, also jetzt ist dieses spiel über hamachi.
Dieses spiel heißt metin2 als priv Server, ich und mein freund werden den server editieren.
Also soll er eine Möglichkeit haben um in denn FTP zu kommen und dieses spiel (im hamachi modus) braucht FreeBSD.
Also ich kenne mich nicht mit aus, aber er schon... mit freeBSD und FTP.

Also den Server werde ich von 8-24 Uhr laufen lassen für mich und meinen freund um ihn zu editieren,
so oder so hab ich ein 2 PC den ich nicht nutze. Ich will nicht meinen i7 gtx580 usw 24/7 laufen lassen.
ich werde mir einen Xilence Interceptor PRO besorgen und in ihm ein Server verbauen.

Welche Programme brauche ich ?

Und ob ich einen speziellen Router brauche usw ?


----------



## K3n$! (8. April 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten wollen, dass da jemand zu viel Geld hat 
Warum willst du dir noch ein 214€ teures Gehäuse kaufen ? 

Und allein die Stromkosten für das bisschen was ihr machen wollt, sind auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen.


----------



## IIC13 (9. April 2013)

yy bisschen ? hast du eine ahnung von Metin2 und Pirv Metin2 ? einen gguten serwer macht mann ca 1 jahr lang


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2013)

Nutze doch bitte mal eine Rechtschreibkorrektur. Das versteht ja kein Mensch mehr, was du uns sagen möchtest
bzw. formuliere deine Sätze mal etwas ausführlicher


----------



## SiQ (9. April 2013)

Privatserver von metin 2 sind im übrigen zudem illegal.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

IIC13 schrieb:


> yy bisschen ? hast du eine ahnung von Metin2 und Pirv Metin2 ? einen gguten serwer macht mann ca 1 jahr lang


 
Wie schon von SiQ gesagt, sind Privatserver illegal und hier nicht geduldet!


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2013)

Hi!

Mit Verweis auf 4.4 der Forenregeln wird hier dicht gemacht!



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> 
> ...




--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

